

Liberty Reserve seized as its owner got arrested for money laundering - Jhsto
https://www.libertyreserve.com/

======
Jhsto
More about the case in here: [http://www.ticotimes.net/More-news/News-
Briefs/Costa-Rican-a...](http://www.ticotimes.net/More-news/News-Briefs/Costa-
Rican-arrested-in-Spain-for-alleged-financial-crimes_Friday-May-24-2013)

